# Anyone hunted starr county (San Isidrio)



## j_ryman05

Looking at leasing a ranch in the area shown on map. Curious if anyone has any info or experience with the area? Deer size, deer density, what other animals in area, ect.... Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Way down south*

That Area holds some good deer, Hogs, Javelina, Cyote,Bobcat, Quail, Dove ect. It is also highly traveled by Illegals. I think the Drug trafficking will slow down for a while now that the #1 Drug Cartel Leader was caught though.
I would always carry some heavy Fire Power with me down that far south and being that close to the Border.


----------



## tmyfml

Is it one of the ranches off of 1017? Which one? I've hunted a ranch there on 1017 between la Gloria and hebbronville for the last 26 years.


----------



## J.Oberholtzer

Kinda looks like the area of the diamond O ranch but really can't tell. If it's the 2500 acres across the street pm me and I'll tell you all about it. Been hunting in that area for the ten years deer are ok plenty of varmints quail varies and the places we've hunted have had no hogs at all.


----------



## DCAVA

I have hunted in San Isidro, good bucks and plenty of hogs, depending exactly where ur at; last season I hunted at a buddys lease in Realitos, 3 times, no bucks to be seen there I shot a good hog though.


----------



## DailyLimit

I hunted on a lease about 5 miles from santa elena a couple years back. It was 700 acres and had an old trailer house on it. Place was on both sides of the dirt road past santa elena on the right off of 755. The land owner said there was no hunting pressure really in the area and that we bordered 10k acres. All the members on the lease w me are all personal friends and have all taken great bucks in the 160-170 class range off of prior leases. Needless to say shortly after deer season opened we found out the land owner was full of ****. Throughout the season I hunted 28 times and never sat in the blind and not herd multiple shots on surrounding ranches. Didn't see many deer at all once season opened. one guy literally never layed eyes on a buck. we shot 2 does and two bucks all season and the bucks were both managments in the average hunters eyes. we only stayed that one year due to all the hunting pressure in the area. 5 deer county and I think they lived by it. be cautious. There was deff a abundants of quall and dove. some hogs some javi's but the best part of that area was deff the birds. The landowners name was martine. just fyi. he had several places in the area and after I dealt w him for a little while could easily tell he was very similar to a used car salesmen. Always stay packing some heat also. Illegals are pretty common down there but usually there aint gonna be any issues just passing by. Pm me if you need any more info or have a question. Judging from your map. we weren't but a crow fly away from this place if not the same place or immediate area! Good Luck


----------



## sand storm

wow....do you want to take a chance! here's my 2 cents worth. Yes there are some fine ranches with good deer in that area......but.....there is a lot of hunting pressure too. Lot of locals that hunt year round if you know what I mean. In all fairness to all.....try it and see if it has potential and can be worked. Good luck.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing

*Check the crime status*

Serisously, I speak from experience. Do some checking both on the land and the area.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Will you be leasing from the Guerra family?


----------



## j_ryman05

Thanks for input guys... No it's no the guerra family. Ranch looks nice been down the twice and seen quite a few deer and javelinas. Along with more dove I have ever seen.

Def. gonna see how it is for a year. From what I've seen potential is there.


----------



## FishingallthetimeinmyJB

Adoelle

You don't shoot anything so blame the guy that ALLOWS you on his property to hunt? You don't kill anything, so he's a used car salesman and you are the great know it all about everything in the area and how ranchers should fill their places. Okay! There are many variables as to why you may not have seen or shot a buck. You could be a bad hunter for all we know. You throw out the guy's name to further state it was all him, not you. Why don't you do what he is doing? Buy some ranches and run your ranch as you see fit. Be a doer, not a teacher. 

Illegals and cartel are everywhere. 

Most have seen neither, but state it as fact. I guess it's one way to fit in as a know it all. You are going off the hype of what you hear, not what you see. Did an illegal run past your personal feeder while you were hunting?


----------



## CHARLIE

Seems to me the guy who posted regarding no deer was only telling it like he saw it. As he sees it goes on all the time in that area. He just had to learn the hard way. Allows you on his property to hunt, allow heck you pay for it and you expect the landowner to be somewhat honest with his description of whats going on with that area. Especially regarding the deer population other than just taking your money. Just my take on the issue.


----------



## Csafisher

I hunted the Sam Roman ranch a few years back. Lots of deer and good ones too, but this place was high fenced and managed pretty well.


----------



## FishingallthetimeinmyJB

The old west is long gone and so are the days of hunting on a handshake. Where are you going to hunt legally if these ranchers do not open up their property to hunters? Use the noggin God gave you. Land is purchased up daily from private owners, investment groups, corps, industries, and so on. The only thing bashing ranchers accomplishes is shutting down hunting on their property or driving the costs up to remove the man that thinks he is owed the land because he purchased a stalk of corn off of it. I wish I lived in the old days of grandpa too, but I don't. They don't need you hunting on their ranches. They can get tax breaks a million other ways with less headaches. So don't spoil it for those that appreciate ranch owners opening their gates to hunters.


----------



## Snap Draggin

I believe you're missing the point. Some land owners will paint you a pretty picture. They will lie and tell you what you want to hear, just to get your money for the season. They have a huge turnover, but really don't care. They'll list it again in the spring, and do the same thing all over. There are more than enough people looking for a place to hunt. I've been in that situation. That is why I stopped hunting the Hill Country.


----------



## WillieT

FishingallthetimeinmyJB said:


> The old west is long gone and so are the days of hunting on a handshake. Where are you going to hunt legally if these ranchers do not open up their property to hunters? Use the noggin God gave you. Land is purchased up daily from private owners, investment groups, corps, industries, and so on. The only thing bashing ranchers accomplishes is shutting down hunting on their property or driving the costs up to remove the man that thinks he is owed the land because he purchased a stalk of corn off of it. I wish I lived in the old days of grandpa too, but I don't. They don't need you hunting on their ranches. They can get tax breaks a million other ways with less headaches. So don't spoil it for those that appreciate ranch owners opening their gates to hunters.


Take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## FishingallthetimeinmyJB

Son, I've been around a long time and I've met many of a quote "hunter" that couldn't hit the side of a barn that is 10 feet in front of them. They come up with every excuse known to mankind to protect themselves from embarrassment as to why they never shoot anything. Why are you jumping all around from ranch to ranch in the first place? These things take time and patience. Don't be a sponge and fall for everything thrown your way on so few facts. I can post "Snap Dragon doesn't even have a High School education!" So that's a fact now? All because I said so? 

Now you have managed to lump a whole region, the hill country together. My point is made and my waters clear. 

I see this in society as a whole and it's becoming an old worn out sock. I've had many bad hunts and never once thought to blame someone else, an area, a region, the moon, my childhood, or even my mom for birthing me. 

To walk into any land and expect to kill a buck is your first mistake, unless you were guaranteed one and I highly doubt Martine guaranteed you a buck, and shared only past and present experiences. I'd call and fact check again if I had a number. I'm certain the other side would add more clarity to this story. 

What you need to do is call up a guide to put you straight on a good buck and say, "shoot!" Setting up on land with a prayer isn't for you, but don't try to spoil it for those of us that enjoy it, by bashing ranchers.


----------



## Snap Draggin

FishingallthetimeinmyJB said:


> Son, I've been around a long time and I've met many of a quote "hunter" that couldn't hit the side of a barn that is 10 feet in front of them. They come up with every excuse known to mankind to protect themselves from embarrassment as to why they never shoot anything. Why are you jumping all around from ranch to ranch in the first place? These things take time and patience. Don't be a sponge and fall for everything thrown your way on so few facts. I can post "Snap Dragon doesn't even have a High School education!" So that's a fact now? All because I said so?
> 
> Now you have managed to lump a whole region, the hill country together. My point is made and my waters clear.
> 
> I see this in society as a whole and it's becoming an old worn out sock. I've had many bad hunts and never once thought to blame someone else, an area, a region, the moon, my childhood, or even my mom for birthing me.
> 
> To walk into any land and expect to kill a buck is your first mistake, unless you were guaranteed one and I highly doubt Martine guaranteed you a buck, and shared only past and present experiences. I'd call and fact check again if I had a number. I'm certain the other side would add more clarity to this story.
> 
> What you need to do is call up a guide to put you straight on a good buck and say, "shoot!" Setting up on land with a prayer isn't for you, but don't try to spoil it for those of us that enjoy it, by bashing ranchers.


First of all, I'm not your son. In fact, if you were honest about your age, there is only five years difference between us.

Secondly, who said I was jumping from ranch to ranch? Did you ever stop and think that I might have based my opinion from my own observations as well as those of some of my closest friends?

Next, it's obvious here who has less than a high school education.

I've killed plenty of deer, and a few decent bucks. I know how to shoot very well. I've gotten to the point in my life that I don't have to kill a deer any more. I just enjoy being out there with them, and watching them interact. I mainly bow hunt now because I got tired of killing deer with my rifles. I've passed on some good young bucks that score higher than most people have ever seen.

Lastly, who is Martine, and where did I ever say he guaranteed me a buck? Judging from this post and most of your others, you're obviously here to start an argument with everyone you disagree with. Well I'm not going for it. Have a great day, and enjoy your hunting.


----------



## j_ryman05

Boy that got kinda sketchy for bit!!! Back to the original question. Is anybody currently hunting the area (starr county) and seeing nice deer? 

I'm not worried about the land owner, mine is legit. The ranch sold itself during my visits saw tons of deer, javelinas, literally thousands of doves. I simple curious as to what a "good" buck for the area is (130" 8 point ???) and what a "great" buck for the area is (150" 10 point???)


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Lighten up Francis



FishingallthetimeinmyJB said:


> Son, I've been around a long time and I've met many of a quote "hunter" that couldn't hit the side of a barn that is 10 feet in front of them. They come up with every excuse known to mankind to protect themselves from embarrassment as to why they never shoot anything. Why are you jumping all around from ranch to ranch in the first place? These things take time and patience. Don't be a sponge and fall for everything thrown your way on so few facts. I can post "Snap Dragon doesn't even have a High School education!" So that's a fact now? All because I said so?
> 
> Now you have managed to lump a whole region, the hill country together. My point is made and my waters clear.
> 
> I see this in society as a whole and it's becoming an old worn out sock. I've had many bad hunts and never once thought to blame someone else, an area, a region, the moon, my childhood, or even my mom for birthing me.
> 
> To walk into any land and expect to kill a buck is your first mistake, unless you were guaranteed one and I highly doubt Martine guaranteed you a buck, and shared only past and present experiences. I'd call and fact check again if I had a number. I'm certain the other side would add more clarity to this story.
> 
> What you need to do is call up a guide to put you straight on a good buck and say, "shoot!" Setting up on land with a prayer isn't for you, but don't try to spoil it for those of us that enjoy it, by bashing ranchers.


----------



## Rack Ranch

To bad, Carlos and his family are good people. Good luck, let us know how it turns out.



j_ryman05 said:


> Thanks for input guys... *No it's no the guerra family.* Ranch looks nice been down the twice and seen quite a few deer and javelinas. Along with more dove I have ever seen.
> 
> Def. gonna see how it is for a year. From what I've seen potential is there.


----------



## JAY P

*hunting*

any more openings?


----------

